# Conky font distortion



## bookwormep (Jul 28, 2022)

Recently, I noticed, that Conky monitor has a tendency to distort the fonts on the display. So, I thought at first there was a data leak somewhere. Then, I started to test by trial and error different ways to fix this. The one that seems to work is simply killing the Conky process; then to re-open it. But, maybe some of you have a more elegant fix. THX.


----------



## Styrsven (Jul 28, 2022)

My personal similar experience is when Conky is running several instances where it only should run one. Conky seems to have a session management of its own which interferes somehow with the desktop environment session management. My way of handling it (in XFCE) is to disable XFCE session management as I always use "suspend"  anyway, and autostart conky with a -p 3 option (for delayed start) under "Session and Start".


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 13, 2022)

It is certainly not a 'general problem' with Conky. Which gpu drivers do you use? I've been using it in conjunction with the proprietary Nvidia driver for several years and have never encountered a similar problem. The Conky font _always_ looks sharp:


----------

